# Christmas Turkey



## badgero (Nov 9, 2015)

Evening all.

I'm going to use Jeff Phillips' recipie for turkey this Christmas, literally so excited about it. My only slight concern is that it might be too big for the smoker. 

I've got an upright Brinkman water smoker and I've ordered a 10-12lb turkey (there's 10 of us so I've got 2kg of sirloin as well), do you think it'll fit, or should I take the wings and possibly legs off as well? Or get a smaller bird?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello and "Welcome".  If you are talking the Brinkman "bullet" smoker with a 10 lb. turkey and 2 kg sirloin, at the same time; NO.  A smaller bird?  A chicken?  Where are you?  AHH! Ok I just looked!  The other side of Birmingham from me.  About 3 hours each way for me.

*Hey guys! a little help needed here!  *Anyone out that way who could loan him a smoker for Christmas dinner??  He can't do that turkey and 2kg. sirloin on a brinkman bullet.

Danny


----------



## badgero (Nov 9, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ badgero
__ Nov 9, 2015






The beef will only take about 40mins, then I'll finish it off on the barbie. So I can do that while the turkey is resting, might be ok.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello.  So you have another "barbie"/smoker?  Glad to hear that.I thought I might have to travel 3 hours to bring you my Weber Kettle.  Any "barbie" can be used as a smoker.  It is all a matter of how you use the equipment.  Any thing else we can help you with just let us know.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

